# Nintendo Switch Online Expansion Pack pricing information revealed



## limpbiz411 (Oct 15, 2021)

50$ screw you Nintendo

What if we don't care about having Animal Crossing DLC? we still got to pay extra. Plus you're renting the DLC so when the server get shut down eventually you just lost everything.

Nintendo is becoming more and more anti consumer, they're always 1 step forward 2 steps back.


----------



## Sir Tortoise (Oct 15, 2021)

Bruh.


----------



## Milenko (Oct 15, 2021)

$4 usd a month isn't that much


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Oct 15, 2021)

>$50 to $80 
>For a handful of N64 games, Genesis games and paid DLC for Animal Crossing

Love is over.


----------



## Sansgaming420 (Oct 15, 2021)

At this point, you should just figure at how to use an emulator lol.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 15, 2021)

Holy shit, that's a steep jump for the same shitty servers! I guess AC DLC being included is a good thing, but is that how they're justifying this?


----------



## Niels Van Son (Oct 15, 2021)

Okay, what the fuck.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Oct 15, 2021)

What is this fucking scam.


----------



## DKB (Oct 15, 2021)

Milenko said:


> $4 usd a month isn't that much



It isn't. But, at the same time, you sure as fuck can get a lot more with your money than some pathetic emulator.

Laughably overpriced.


----------



## lokomelo (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm interested much more on the N64 controller than in that softwares. If this controller come with a better analogue stick and people make it work on PC, it will be a must buy for me


----------



## Chary (Oct 15, 2021)

I could get all the latest first party games and even major third party ones, ON LAUNCH DATE, with Game Pass, for $10 more a year...

or I could get some dusty old N64 games that I've been emulating for years on literally every console I've ever had prior to this. 

Hmmmmm tough call.


----------



## Guggimon (Oct 15, 2021)

IDC about AC (I don't even have that game) So that means i'm paying extra for dlc for a game i don't own (n64/md is fine by me)


----------



## Fugelmir (Oct 15, 2021)

You shouldn't be giving Nintendo money, anyway.  Buy a steam deck or chip your switch.


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 15, 2021)

as long as they don't up the base price i'll keep paying for that


----------



## diggeloid (Oct 15, 2021)

limpbiz411 said:


> What if we don't care about having Animal Crossing DLC? we still got to pay extra


Nintendo has discovered the magic of bundling!



lokomelo said:


> I'm interested much more on the N64 controller than in that softwares. If this controller come with a better analogue stick and people make it work on PC, it will be a must buy for me


All my N64 controllers have a limp stick, so an improved one would be great but.... the N64 controller is still the worst-designed controller NIntendo ever made. Maybe for collectors or purists, but for actually playing N64 games I'd much prefer an xbox-style gamepad, or even just the joycons.


----------



## Gozaburo (Oct 15, 2021)

I personally recommand the "EVERDRIVE-64 X7" for those who really want to play N64 games without any limitations and you don't have to wait till your favourite game is in the list. At least they didn't change the basic NSO price.


----------



## Guggimon (Oct 15, 2021)

I might skip and keep paying 20 (50 is overprised)
But yeah, this proves how much Nintendo gives about their customers and fanbase


----------



## CaptainSodaPop (Oct 15, 2021)

How about no.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 15, 2021)

Damn, I just thought it'd be an extra 5 or 10 dollars.  I get that Sega has to get their cut from this, but damn, that's a ridiculous jump in price.


----------



## Guggimon (Oct 15, 2021)

Gozaburo said:


> I personally recommand the "EVERDRIVE-64 X7" for those who really want to play N64 games without any limitations and you don't have to wait till your favourite game is in the list. At least they didn't change the basic NSO price.


Better for them, otherwise i sold my switch


----------



## Dax_Fame (Oct 15, 2021)

This is more trashy than the worst scenario I could even imagine. Their online service is so limited and crap ALL of these games should be included for the current cost.

And the Animal Crossing DLC? ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME! They release a half-baked product, abandon it completely and then ONLY after mass Exodus they promise new content... For $$$$$$$

That's really really shitty


----------



## Guggimon (Oct 15, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Damn, I just thought it'd be an extra 5 or 10 dollars.  I get that Sega has to get their cut from this, but damn, that's a ridiculous jump in price.


Hoped the same, now that i know.....


----------



## Something whatever (Oct 15, 2021)

$50USD lmao go fuck yourself Nintendo


----------



## Windaga (Oct 15, 2021)

Huh.

Well I mean, I have a full family plan across 7 other friends of mine, and if they *each *get access to the $24.99 DLC for Animal Crossing...


----------



## emigre (Oct 15, 2021)

This is superb.


----------



## lokomelo (Oct 15, 2021)

Gozaburo said:


> I personally recommand the "EVERDRIVE-64 X7" for those who really want to play N64 games without any limitations and you don't have to wait till your favourite game is in the list. At least they didn't change the basic NSO price.


This everdrive, and even the much cheaper chinese ones are amazing solutions, but the limitation of this route is the crap signal that the OG N64 outputs. Unmodded consoles looks muddy even with a good upscaler. It looks awful on CRTs either.

Virtual console on switch would be amazing, full ownership, that stuff, but this discussion sadly is dead and buried already.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 15, 2021)

I fell off the ac train awhile ago...I honestly could care less about the dlc besides it being the reason I have to waste even more money for something I don't want...


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 15, 2021)

Lol crazy $79.99 for family pack, guess Im not buying then.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 15, 2021)

So if the DLC is $24.99, after the first year it should be $25 for single membership & $55 for a family. Surely they are also going to offer the Online + Expansion Pack without the Animal Crossing DLC at launch?


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Oct 15, 2021)

Chary said:


> I could get all the latest first party games and even major third party ones, ON LAUNCH DATE, with Game Pass, for $10 more a year...


Where did you get $10 more a year from? The cheapest game pass plan is $120 a year whereas the most expensive switch online plan is $80 a year, so that’s at least $40 more a year. Not saying gamepass isn’t the better deal but still


----------



## LeyendaV (Oct 15, 2021)

Eight people paying $10 a year each for the family plan sounds like a solid deal. Me alone paying $50 sounds like go f yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 534570 (Oct 15, 2021)

I don't understand why people are making a huge deal about this. Just emulate the damn games. Stop giving Nintendo your money for unoptimized games. In fact, most of these games have become well optimized thanks to modders and modhacks alike. Sheesh. Stop shilling Nintendo and their heinous cash-grab schemes...


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Oct 15, 2021)

Way too overpriced, this is garbage. I have the family plan, $80 is way too much. I could see paying ~$50 for it, compared to the $35 I pay now. Definitely not paying over double just for some emulators and a DLC "rental."


----------



## Chary (Oct 15, 2021)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Where did you get $10 more a year from? The cheapest game pass plan is $120 a year whereas the most expensive switch online plan is $80 a year, so that’s at least $40 more a year. Not saying gamepass isn’t the better deal but still


You can still convert Gold to Game Pass Ultimate 1:1. It's not exactly as advertised, but it's still very possible, and still just $60 per year if you're buying retail XBL cards.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 15, 2021)

Okay, so the animal crossing New Horizon Happy Home Designer (Game I don't own) is included with the expansion?  

That's not "Download content" that's a "SUBSCRIPTION" 
Also where is the option without that "DLC" 
Unless you don't need the game to play it. That's a pretty ridiculous price. Would be more fun to buy a $70 game. Least  get to keep it for life.


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 15, 2021)

Nope. just. nope. I'll probably buy the animal crossing dlc, but I sure as heck ain't renting it, and definitely not renting access to online emulators.


----------



## peteruk (Oct 15, 2021)

I appreciate you can break the cost down to monthly, weekly, even daily if you so wish to make it feel more palatable but in my humble opinion this is really disappointing from Nintendo.

I was genuinely looking forward to signing up for a year, probably investing in that N64 controller as well but I just feel that this annual pricing is plain greedy.

No doubt I'll still do it, but they really are taking the piss out of us and they're not even trying to hide it anymore.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 15, 2021)

I wish we could go back to when Nintendo was heavily against this kind of crap


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 15, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> I wish we could go back to when Nintendo was heavily against this kind of crap



Lol spend that $50 dollars on a pi or something, atleast it will always be there.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Oct 15, 2021)

Steam deck sales are gonna be wilding lmao


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 15, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> Lol spend that $50 dollars on a pi or something, atleast it will always be there.


I actually already dropped some cash on a Pi4 8GB. But I still wish Nintendo wasn't like this, they've become the very thing they swore to destroy.


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 15, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> I actually already dropped some cash on a Pi4 8GB. But I still wish Nintendo wasn't like this, they've become the very thing they swore to destroy.



What you expect when there is DLC for pokemon


----------



## MultiKoopa (Oct 15, 2021)

$50 a year

that is fucking $30 extra per year

fucking 2.5 times the price

just to add N64 and Genesis games

to Switch Online

*jesus h fucking christ alive, Nintendo

are you completely fucking deranged lunatics*


----------



## MultiKoopa (Oct 15, 2021)

64bitmodels said:


> Steam deck sales are gonna be wilding lmao


I really should've reserved mine, holy shit


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 15, 2021)

not sure why it includes animal crossing dlc, I'll probably not pay for it all the time.
can you buy like a month of expansion pack at a time?


----------



## linkchidori (Oct 15, 2021)

64bitmodels said:


> Steam deck sales are gonna be wilding lmao


Probably ain´t happening, unless Valve distributes worlwide which probably won´t do.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 15, 2021)

MultiKoopa said:


> I really should've reserved mine, holy shit





MultiKoopa said:


> $50 a year
> 
> that is fucking $30 extra per year
> 
> ...



to be fair, why would they not ask the price they know tons of people will pay? that'd be stupid and crazy.


----------



## adamsef (Oct 15, 2021)

Glad I’ve got a modded switch.. 
Metroid a week before the sheep give there money to Nintendo.. etc etc

I’m sure I will have these n64 games soon and some clever cool nerd will figure out how to inject all the great n64 games into the roms etc


----------



## SuperDan (Oct 15, 2021)

F*ck that!
terrible value for money...
nope


----------



## MultiKoopa (Oct 15, 2021)

adamsef said:


> Glad I’ve got a modded switch..
> Metroid a week before the sheep give there money to Nintendo.. etc etc
> 
> I’m sure I will have these n64 games soon and some clever cool nerd will figure out how to inject all the great n64 games into the roms etc


I have a modded Switch, but has anybody even figured out how to do this for the NES and SNES Online games?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 15, 2021)

Uhhhhh.... until they get rid of that shitty GUI and have black borders, not a chance in hell. Also given the slow trickle of releases? Hell effing no lol.


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 15, 2021)

Nope


----------



## Olmectron (Oct 15, 2021)

USD$80 yearly. That's $6.66 monthly. Looks devilish enough.

Anyway, I don't really see a problem here. Gaming is a luxury, and USD$6.66 isn't exactly that much. Get a half time job at McDonald's and you get the yearly amount in a week of work.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 15, 2021)

Olmectron said:


> USD$80 yearly. That's $6.66 monthly. Looks devilish enough.
> 
> Anyway, I don't really see a problem here. Gaming is a luxury, and USD$6.66 isn't exactly that much. Get a half time job at McDonald's and you get the yearly amount in a week of work.


Gaming is a luxury, but Nintendo is like a Prius. Nothing luxurious about it, and aside from niche features it's generally a waste of money.


----------



## linkchidori (Oct 15, 2021)

adamsef said:


> Glad I’ve got a modded switch..
> Metroid a week before the sheep give there money to Nintendo.. etc etc
> 
> I’m sure I will have these n64 games soon and some clever cool nerd will figure out how to inject all the great n64 games into the roms etc


Well, Metroid it´s an excelent game so its reasonable to pay for it. This is not a fair price though.


----------



## Olmectron (Oct 15, 2021)

Memoir said:


> Gaming is a luxury, but Nintendo is like a Prius. Nothing luxurious about it, and aside from niche features it's generally a waste of money.


Whatever you like, it's alright.

If you like NIntendo, USD$80 isn't a problem. I see a lot of people paying this just because of N64 games.

If you don't like them and prefer to pay Xbox or Playstation online services, that's great too. Microsoft has a lot of value with Game Pass, actually.

For example, I think paying for watching sports (streamed event or going to the stadium) is a waste of money, but I respect that others may like it.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 15, 2021)

Oof. I just want that N64 controller.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 15, 2021)

Olmectron said:


> Whatever you like, it's alright.
> 
> If you like NIntendo, USD$80 isn't a problem. I see a lot of people paying this just because of N64 games.
> 
> If you don't like them and prefer to pay Xbox or Playstation online services, that's great too. Microsoft has a lot of value with Game Pass, actually.


I like Nintendo, but I don't agree with their actions being the norm. Of course, I'm just one guy lost in a pool of hundreds of millions gamers. When the NSO was first announced, I was alright with it. $20 a year for online play, and access to TWO retro libraries? NICE! Now, they jack up the price (which is to be expected), but include a feature I couldn't care less about. That being Animal Crossing. If they made that an option, and instead introduced a third tier that sits in the middle? I'd gladly pay for that one, just to have the N64 and Genesis libraries. Also, when are they going to use this money to give us better servers? I like playing Mario Maker online, but it's unbearable in the VS modes.

Granted, the highly preferred method of retro gaming on the Switch would be them just having a catalog of retro titles that I can purchase. The Virtual Console program was great! I wish that it was still an option.

Between this and the OLED Switch, I honestly feel like Nintendo isn't putting the same amount of thought and care into the programs and hardware as they used to and are going to fall behind when the "Nintendo Effect" inevitably wears off.


----------



## AkitoUF (Oct 15, 2021)

What a rip off. Glad I hacked my Switch and now I can play the worthwhile N64 games for free.


----------



## Joel16 (Oct 15, 2021)

Scamtendo at it again. Until they offer anything remotely close to PSN/GamePass I'll stick with the base $20.


----------



## Gedi223 (Oct 15, 2021)

I’ll keep my Luma3ds and day 1 switch and play all those games without paying the $50


----------



## Olmectron (Oct 15, 2021)

Memoir said:


> Between this and the OLED Switch, I honestly feel like Nintendo isn't putting the same amount of thought and care into the programs and hardware as they used to and are going to fall behind when the "Nintendo Effect" inevitably wears off.


VC in 3DS and Wii U was great, because you paid for what you wanted. I agree with what you said about it. Really strange to put a DLC in there. It should a one-payment thing for Animal Crossing owners who want it.

I do think the Bloomberg reports about an improved processor Switch are real. Nintendo denied it because they don't want people to wait for buying that revision, and want them to buy the just released OLED Switch. Similar to how they denied the Switch replacing the Nintendo 3DS family, just because they wanted to sell more 3DS before its death.


----------



## Chary (Oct 15, 2021)

Olmectron said:


> It should a one-payment thing for Animal Crossing owners who want it.


it is, it's 25 dollars for those who just want it alone. however, it's being shoehorned in to make the NSO plan seem...more appealing i guess?


----------



## Olmectron (Oct 15, 2021)

Chary said:


> it is, it's 25 dollars for those who just want it alone. however, it's being shoehorned in to make the NSO plan seem...more appealing i guess?


Good to know. It was really confusing in the NSO page.

So, I guess you keep the Animal Crossing DLC even if you cancel the subscription? Something like a "freebie", then, for joining the new tier?


----------



## Chary (Oct 15, 2021)

Olmectron said:


> So, I guess you keep the Animal Crossing DLC even if you cancel the subscription? Something like a "freebie", then, for joining the new tier?


From the DLC page on Nintendo's site:


> Players can still continue to access certain things they have unlocked in Animal Crossing: New Horizons - Happy Home Paradise on their main island, including adding counters, partition walls, as well as adding ambient lighting and soundscapes, even if their access to Animal Crossing: New Horizons - Happy Home Paradise is suspended."
> 
> 
> "However, it will not be possible to visit the archipelago if players lose access to the DLC. To be able to visit the archipelago and take on requests of designing vacation homes again, you will need to purchase the DLC separately or renew the Nintendo Switch Online + Expansion Pack membership.


----------



## zoogie (Oct 15, 2021)

150% price jump just for n64 is quite the ask, wow.

The excellent 40+ game Genesis collection is just a one time payment of $15 on the eshop (and I have it) and I don't like AC, so I disregard those two as having any value from my perspective.

Milenko made a good point that it's still under $5/month, but it will add up to a lot over a few years. Bad deal.


----------



## Olmectron (Oct 15, 2021)

Chary said:


> "However, it will not be possible to visit the archipelago if players lose access to the DLC. To be able to visit the archipelago and take on requests of designing vacation homes again, you will need to purchase the DLC separately or renew the Nintendo Switch Online + Expansion Pack membership.


That sucks. For God's sake, Nintendo. Just take the DLC out of the pack, and lower the price!

Thanks for the info. My reading comprehension isn't at its best today.


----------



## djpannda (Oct 15, 2021)

nope 35 for family to 80... ..I don't love the Kids that much...


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 15, 2021)

I feel like GBATemp must have seen this coming, which is why they gave us this new site update so we can laugh react to this news.




MultiKoopa said:


> I have a modded Switch, but has anybody even figured out how to do this for the NES and SNES Online games?


Yep, they've had injected games since day 1


----------



## shadow1w2 (Oct 15, 2021)

Wow that is painfully high.
I was thinking another ten or fifteen to play some n64 games online with friends also just wanting to try them online.
At this prce its a huge no.
Adding the DLC which you can buy outright anyway really hurts the value of the other two items.
If you take out the 25 dollars and assuming this 50 includes the base 20 thats only five dollars for the extra emulators, which would have been an acceptable and fair price.
With the DLC in the way this will push away anyone who is just curious to try some n64 games online.
Plus seeing as we can't play with randoms and casual users wont be willing to drop an extra 30 for it, that'll make playing online super rare.
As if thats not already a problem with the base package seeing as the invite friend system isn't even implemented.

Very bad move, they must be deperate to sell that DLC to strong arm it in like this.
Are they expecting Animal Crossing fans to jump on and justify this when they could just buy the dlc out right and not worry about auto renew or losing the DLC later?
If you only want n64 games it's a huge waste of money.

Hopefully enough poeple will speak out about it but I don't think I have enough room to care anymore.

Nintendo love ya but you're drunk, find help.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 15, 2021)

Olmectron said:


> VC in 3DS and Wii U was great, because you paid for what you wanted. I agree with what you said about it. Really strange to put a DLC in there. It should a one-payment thing for Animal Crossing owners who want it.
> 
> I do think the Bloomberg reports about an improved processor Switch are real. Nintendo denied it because they don't want people to wait for buying that revision, and want them to buy the just released OLED Switch. Similar to how they denied the Switch replacing the Nintendo 3DS family, just because they wanted to sell more 3DS before its death.


Well, with the findings some techtubers have reported about the OLED's dock being able to support 4k output? I have no doubt we'll see a Switch Pro. Hopefully not as late as 8 years into the system's life. :v


----------



## HideoKojima (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm sure this idea came from Marketing after a report from finance that they won't be hitting their revenue target for this year...


----------



## Tomato123 (Oct 15, 2021)

I personally hate AC (if you like it then enjoy it because I've tried and can't). So I don't understand paying for the extra stuff that I would never use. Wouldn't all of these be better off as seperate one-time purchases? And personally, a yearly payment is not possible for me because monthly payments allow me to budget things out easier. Not realistic for me but if others want it then I guess that's their choice.


----------



## Olmectron (Oct 15, 2021)

Tomato123 said:


> I personally hate AC (if you like it then enjoy it because I've tried and can't). So I don't understand paying for the extra stuff that I would never use. Wouldn't all of these be better off as seperate one-time purchases? And personally, a yearly payment is not possible for me because monthly payments allow me to budget things out easier. Not realistic for me but if others want it then I guess that's their choice.


The part that sucks is that the AC DLC will be available separatly for USD$25, but for some reason, Nintendo is forcing it into the new tier pack.


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 15, 2021)

I can see why Nintendo are doing this.

People bent over for a barebones glorified p2p matchmaking service that's stuck in 2002, oh wait even 2002 Xbox live had more features  . Even the TV ads over here have people using their phones in mp games to make up for Switch onlines lack of communication features.

I'd try and squeeze you dry as well after seeing people cough up for that.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 15, 2021)

Also, I feel dumb... but now I'm even more upset... I originally thought Nintendo was including New Horizon in the package deal. It's really just the DLC, huh? That's ACTUALLY WORSE than what I was originally thought.


----------



## Lightyose (Oct 15, 2021)

If this was announced on the September Direct, I imagine people's reaction on the live chat...


----------



## MultiKoopa (Oct 15, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> I feel like GBATemp must have seen this coming, which is why they gave us this new site update so we can laugh react to this news.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, they've had injected games since day 1


oh well great. definitely doing that then.


----------



## MultiKoopa (Oct 15, 2021)

Like, this is the last straw. Been a Switch Online subscriber since it came out, but... Definitely never paying for Switch Online again, this is SUCH a gigantic middle finger to paying customers.


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 15, 2021)

Sansgaming420 said:


> At this point, you should just figure at how to use an emulator lol.


Good thing is, I can use my rgb modded n64 or cfw switch. Makes more sense instead of wasting money.


----------



## Jarmenti (Oct 15, 2021)

MultiKoopa said:


> I have a modded Switch, but has anybody even figured out how to do this for the NES and SNES Online games?


I have access to the NES and SNES games on my modded switch.. I just installed the nes and snes app from tinfoil and all the games just work.


----------



## DuoForce (Oct 15, 2021)

And this folks is why pirating is okay (:


----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 15, 2021)

I have already a subscription for xbox games. This makes more sense.


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 15, 2021)

Nintendo can go fuck themselves! I'm not paying 80 just for their rental content. I have a Genesis Mini with a but load of games plus RetroArch for online play. I also have a physical N64 collection and if I get hungry to play any N64 game online, I'll just install RetroArch on my Steam Deck and play for FREE.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 15, 2021)

This is an excellent addition to the service, my only complaint is that it’s overpriced by around $49.99.


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 15, 2021)

For me, it's a pass. I could never like Genesis games (specially the sound) and N64 was a console I ignored completely and no games give me the will to play (neither 3d Mario or zeldas).

I don't play Animal Crossing, so the dlc is nothing to me.

Easy decision.


----------



## DarkAkuma (Oct 15, 2021)

This seems like a good time to mention for those who care, that CaVE Database Manager is officially back, and *plans to try and support N64/Genesis "injections"* for the new apps...

I suspect there will be an abnormal increase in interest for the project with these new consoles. Nintendo is... really pushing people away on this one...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 15, 2021)

LOL! No thanks. Skip!


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 15, 2021)

Any price is overprice let alone $50. I knew they would up the price eventually. "$20 isn't so bad.", I wonder when $50 will become the base price.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 15, 2021)

i remenber people saying oh i would pay 10$ extra no problem and nintendo.. well you want n64 and genesis here its 30$ increase to rent those games, and we throw some dlc to justify the pricing...


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 15, 2021)

if they someday add gamecube it will be 120$ a year lol, i wish we could just purchase the games instead of renting them like an option, i want to own that game let me buy it, i dont want to keep paying forever to play that game...


----------



## Delerious (Oct 15, 2021)

Nintendo's online services have always been a joke given the infrastructure and lackluster experience in certain multiplayer games. They still don't add meaningful features with Switch updates and they still lack proper headset/chat support in the year 2021. I could understand paying 20/yr, but 50/yr for what is ultimately a lackluster online experience it too much when compared to the quality of what Microsoft offers. Get your head in the game for once, Nintendo!


----------



## MarkDarkness (Oct 15, 2021)

Contemporary Nintendo is shameless. What a terrible company to have once worshipped.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 15, 2021)

why isn't this joke  in the eof?
Wait, it's not a joke
Oh


----------



## LSDMTHC (Oct 15, 2021)

Everyone who’s surprised by this, it’s Nintendo. We’re lucky they aren’t charging $59.99 for each game lol. I’ll give them $50 for the controller when more are in stock but then I’m canceling my NSO membership completely and using a modded nsp with all the games for free.


----------



## LSDMTHC (Oct 15, 2021)

MultiKoopa said:


> I have a modded Switch, but has anybody even figured out how to do this for the NES and SNES Online games?


There are modded nsp’s out there, it’s against the rules to tell u where to find them but they’re pretty easy to find with Google. Edit: sorry DarkAkuma, I didn’t know about CaVE until today, thanks for your work that made Phoenix18’s precompiled versions possible!


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 15, 2021)

The solo plan is a difficult sell, but the option for an eight person family plan is still a pretty compelling package. £7.50 per person per year is nothing.


----------



## NinStar (Oct 15, 2021)

People can no longer use the "_but it is cheaper!_" argument.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Oct 15, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> I actually already dropped some cash on a Pi4 8GB. But I still wish Nintendo wasn't like this, they've become the very thing they swore to destroy.


i thought they were perfectly fine with being greedy?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 15, 2021)

64bitmodels said:


> i thought they were perfectly fine with being greedy?


Nintendo used to be less upfront about their greediness until rather recently. They were always greedy, that’s the nature of corporation but they were never this bad. This is starting to get into Microsoft levels of greed, something very different from Nintendo of the past.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Oct 15, 2021)

why does nintendo have to be this way


----------



## 64bitmodels (Oct 15, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> Nintendo used to be less upfront about their greediness until rather recently. They were always greedy, that’s the nature of corporation but they were never this bad. This is starting to get into Microsoft levels of greed, something very different from Nintendo of the past.


IK, but nintendo never were super adamant against greedy practices. You sort of implied that in your previous post
I never heard them actively combat microtransactions or paid online


----------



## 64bitmodels (Oct 15, 2021)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> why does nintendo have to be this way


because furukawa is president, thats why


----------



## swabbo (Oct 15, 2021)

diggeloid said:


> Nintendo has discovered the magic of bundling!
> 
> 
> All my N64 controllers have a limp stick, so an improved one would be great but.... the N64 controller is still the worst-designed controller NIntendo ever made. Maybe for collectors or purists, but for actually playing N64 games I'd much prefer an xbox-style gamepad, or even just the joycons.



Limp stick? see a doctor


----------



## MarkSummers (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm sure Nintendo set this price because people will be willing to pay it.

I guaran-freaking-tee you GBATemp is not Nintendo's target market for this service, right up there with wildebeest and the planet Neptune.


----------



## scoobydude51 (Oct 15, 2021)

64bitmodels said:


> because furukawa is president, thats why



that’s what happens when you hire an “outsider“ and not an “insider” like they did for the enire history of Nintend’s existence, until now.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 15, 2021)

MarkSummers said:


> I'm sure Nintendo set this price because people will be willing to pay it.
> 
> I guaran-freaking-tee you GBATemp is not Nintendo's target market for this service, right up there with wildebeest and the planet Neptune.


Obviously not. We're a ridiculously small number compared to Nintendos target market.


----------



## ItzMultiCup (Oct 15, 2021)

This is gonna be one  of those times where I don't feel bad for pirating software


----------



## scoobydude51 (Oct 15, 2021)

NinStar said:


> People can no longer use the "_but it is cheaper!_" argument.



yup. That was the only “excuse“ by fanboys that defend NSO, and now they can’t use that anymore, they are now using the “well it’s because of the included Animal Crossing DLC is $25“ excuse.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Oct 15, 2021)

Family plan is worth it, imo, if you've got at least 4 people. I certainly wouldn't do $50 for the individual membership.


----------



## ItzMultiCup (Oct 15, 2021)

Sophie-bear said:


> Family plan is worth it, imo, if you've got at least 4 people. I certainly wouldn't do $50 for the individual membership.


Not compared to sony and microsoft who let all accounts play with the service....


----------



## scoobydude51 (Oct 15, 2021)

well this just ANOTHER reason to move to the Steam Deck. im just picturing Valve crushing the Switch’s sales and Nintendo starts pumping out more BS to get their customers back.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 15, 2021)

$50 just to play n64 games yeah fuck off i'll stick to shield tv pro


----------



## 64bitmodels (Oct 15, 2021)

scoobydude51 said:


> well this just ANOTHER reason to move to the Steam Deck. im just picturing Valve crushing the Switch’s sales and Nintendo starts pumping out more BS to get their customers back.


or rather, the steam deck actually encourages nintendo to get off their ass and start making good games for once.
Not that i'm going to go back anyways when yuzu exists- as long as nintendo keeps underpowering their consoles, i'll keep emulating them


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 15, 2021)

Oh so now its not enough that i payed online membership, now i must pay extra. 
Well *fuck you* with big respect.


----------



## ghols (Oct 15, 2021)

A company with an amazing library of games but doesn’t know what the fuck they’re doing. 

Now what if they added GB/GBC/GBA games? 
Will they ask us to fork more money? Also AC?? That game isn’t even new. At least give us exclusive discounts with first party or some Switch games

You already know fanboys will defend this and Nintendo thinks the pricing is acceptable


----------



## seseiSeki (Oct 15, 2021)

It'd be really cool if there was an official way to obtain roms. Imagine going to Nintendos website, paying idk, 5€ and you just get F-Zero_X.z64 in a zip file or something. That'd be amazing. You just have the file on your storage medium and can throw it at any emulator you'd like. Instead you have to pay 40€ a year to be able to play that one game without any flexibility.
Gabe Newell got it. Piracy is not about the pricing. It's about the convenience. If pirates are offering better services, people are going to resort to piracy rather than choosing the flawed product a company is offering.


----------



## linkchidori (Oct 15, 2021)

scoobydude51 said:


> well this just ANOTHER reason to move to the Steam Deck. im just picturing Valve crushing the Switch’s sales and Nintendo starts pumping out more BS to get their customers back.


Switch has already sold more than 90 million consoles, theres no change its sales will be crushed. Also, it would be very very hard for a company with  a comparatively small distribution system to outsell Nintendo.


----------



## linkchidori (Oct 15, 2021)

64bitmodels said:


> or rather, the steam deck actually encourages nintendo to get off their ass and start making good games for once.
> Not that i'm going to go back anyways when yuzu exists- as long as nintendo keeps underpowering their consoles, i'll keep emulating them.


I doubt Nintendo will release a comparatively powerful console ever again at this point. Their market is not up there with Microsoft/Sony. Honestly i dont really blame them, its a extremely big risk.

I wouldn´t say they make bad games, as many games are good and i do find them fun, however, they should really stop with that post-launch content practice.


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 15, 2021)

I can emulate these consoles on 10 different devices I own but maybe this just isn't something for me. My brother would probably enjoy some of this and many others who aren’t as proficient at computers and emulation as those of us here so it’s good to remember that.

Now that being said… I still think this is too much money to be asking for what you get. At $30 more, Nintendo should be telling you what you’ll get over the next year with the subscription as they do with paid game expansions.


----------



## DudderButter (Oct 15, 2021)

Back to emulation!
...
Oh wait...I've always been using it!

I only started to pay monthly when Crash Team Racing: Nitro Fueled came out. $4 isn't bad but I really wish I didn't have to pay for the first place. But $50 a year for online (and it's benefits)? For a handful of older-gen games? Oh, and pointless AC DLC? That's pretty steep, Nintendo. 

I'm fine if people are happy with this. Regardless, there's going to be people who buy into it. But wow, it would be _way _more reasonable to upload the whole library of titles onto the service.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 15, 2021)

LMAO two and a half times the price of a standard membership?!  Someone at Ninty's been hitting the crack pipe.  Hard pass.  I'll just emulate a much larger library of classics on my Steam Deck and/or stick to playing on original hardware.


----------



## paulttt (Oct 15, 2021)

They can fuck right off.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 16, 2021)

Man, am I glad I use unofficial emulators that actually have useful features and can play without that POS GUI


----------



## DKAngel (Oct 16, 2021)

Yeah i wont be payin that either, whilst i have 3 switches i feel ive given ninty enough of my money already will be even more expensive in au thinking maybe its time to chip my switch lite once the chips come down in price


----------



## Dimensional (Oct 16, 2021)

Had they announced this without the DLC included, I would have presumed the price as justified. Now, even if they removed it, I can only see the reasoning for said price is because of the DLC. DLC to a game that I don't personally own, so why would I pay so much extra for something I have no ability or intent to use?

If they dropped the price down by $10, I'd have a good reason to get the expansion pass, but unless they give better offerings, I'll go for the Hard Pass instead.


----------



## hug0-a7x (Oct 16, 2021)

Emulation. So revolucionary


----------



## 64bitmodels (Oct 16, 2021)

Xzi said:


> LMAO two and a half times the price of a standard membership?!  Someone at Ninty's been hitting the crack pipe.  Hard pass.  I'll just emulate a much larger library of classics on my Steam Deck and/or stick to playing on original hardware.


nah its just furukawa working his sweet magic
man ever since he was appointed new CEO nintendo has been doing so amazing, way better than the iwata era for sure


----------



## fst312 (Oct 16, 2021)

I’m not paying for this, it should have just been $5-$10 more. All I really wanted from this was online n64 if that’s really possible. Can’t really say if retroarch was ever good with online n64, that’s why I don’t believe nintendo would have been good but I guess I’ll find out from people that pay for this service.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 16, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Man, am I glad I use unofficial emulators that actually have useful features and can play without that POS GUI


RetroArch on Steam, baybee!  It's like Valve can see into the future.



64bitmodels said:


> nah its just furukawa working his sweet magic
> man ever since he was appointed new CEO nintendo has been doing so amazing, way better than the iwata era for sure


So what you're telling me is it's Furukawa who's been hitting the crack pipe.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Oct 16, 2021)

I can't wait to get my Steam deck either, including for emulation.  But it's kind of odd bringing up a $400-650 device as an answer  to $50 a year being too expensive.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 16, 2021)

Rahkeesh said:


> I can't wait to get my Steam deck either, including for emulation.  But it's kind of odd bringing up a $400-650 device as an answer  to $50 a year being too expensive.


$50 a year gets you modern games every month on PSN/XBL, as well as dedicated servers for online play.  Nobody would pay that amount for access to a small selection of PSX/PS2 games and laggy P2P connectivity.

Really online play shouldn't cost anything to begin with (and it doesn't on PC/Steam Deck), but the very least Nintendo could do is keep up with their competition in the console space.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 16, 2021)

64bitmodels said:


> nah its just furukawa working his sweet magic
> man ever since he was appointed new CEO nintendo has been doing so amazing, way better than the iwata era for sure



That's subjective.


----------



## thekarter104 (Oct 16, 2021)

But what if you already have an online membership for already $20, would you still need to pay $50, or would I need to pay $30 then? 

It's also stupid that the new AC DLC is in this bundle, what if you aren't interested in the DLC, but ofcourse are interested in N64 and Sega? Nintendo could reduce the cost by like $20 by removing the DLC...


----------



## Treeko (Oct 16, 2021)

Nintendo just went full EA/Activision level money grab mode with this, quiet concerning when they have not even touched the basic features, how hard would it be to just add text chat not even voice chat, 80$ family sub for just a bunch of 20+ year old games that you can buy on their older systems outright for much cheaper.

Don't buy this people.


----------



## xdarkx (Oct 16, 2021)

Heard the price may be related to the license fee for Sega games that are being included in NSO.  Regardless if it's true or not, it's not worth the asking price.


----------



## Wavy (Oct 16, 2021)

Fucking *excuse me?*

No way in hell am I paying double a year (which is $59.95 AUD here) just for N64 and Genesis games. I would of been fine if it were $10 or even $15 including the free Animal Crossing DLC, but I have to pay double for what I'm paying now? How baffling.

April fools is in half a year Nintendo!


----------



## _v3 (Oct 16, 2021)

Thankfully my NSO subscription ran out. Don't plan on supporting Nintendo directly anymore. I knew well ahead of time they weren't going to be happy with the 20ish they were asking...


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Oct 16, 2021)

The N64 controller sold out in like an hour.

I'm so pissed. Now it's going to be scalped for $150+


----------



## snobbysteven (Oct 16, 2021)

How about some dedicated servers first...... Then we can talk about $50 a year.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Oct 16, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> That's subjective.


dude, it's actually objective that ever since furukawa became CEO nintendo has become WAY worse. game quality degraded, they got even more greedy with their practices, and they're even more tonedeaf. i dont see how anyone still likes them after 2019 & 2020


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 16, 2021)

64bitmodels said:


> dude, it's actually objective that ever since furukawa became CEO nintendo has become WAY worse. game quality degraded, they got even more greedy with their practices, and they're even more tonedeaf. i dont see how anyone still likes them after 2019 & 2020



I don't know what to tell ya


----------



## ploggy (Oct 16, 2021)

64bitmodels said:


> dude, it's actually objective that ever since furukawa became CEO nintendo has become WAY worse. game quality degraded, they got even more greedy with their practices, and they're even more tonedeaf. i dont see how anyone still likes them after 2019 & 2020


Hmm, also around the time Reggie left.



Spoiler: .....


----------



## Rahkeesh (Oct 16, 2021)

"Greedy" and "tone-deaf" and "degraded game quality" are some awfully compelling, objective evidence...


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Oct 16, 2021)

I never paid for NSO, since online paywalls are inherently shitty anti-customer practices that utterly fail to benefit said customer in any way, but this is utterly ridiculous. 

Ideally, Nintendo would love for us to pay this exorbitant price for a service that barely offers anything worthwhile1, as well as Pokémon Bank and HOME2. Yeah, bugger that, mate. 

1 (unlocks online multiplayer for the console's games - are we supposed to applaud this? NES and SNES and now N64 games; great, except that most of 'em are on the 3DS/Wii U as well and can be bought individually, or are easily emulated for free. That stupid phone app I've never heard anyone talk about)
2 (which are similarly hideously overpriced, since Poké-data takes up mere megabytes; any cheapo USB stick can store thousands of Pokémon, as proven by PKHeX, and PokeGen before it, and Pokesav before that. The only things Bank and HOME offer are transferring from previous generations, and for HOME, actual GTS service - except that PKHeX can do transferring just fine by dragging and dropping or opening a Pokémon file, and the GTS should be in the actual games like it used to be, back on the 3/DS lines)


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 16, 2021)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> The N64 controller sold out in like an hour.
> 
> I'm so pissed. Now it's going to be scalped for $150+



Site states "Additional controllers will be available late October."


----------



## BananaGaurdian11 (Oct 16, 2021)

Now I NEED a way to CFW switch lite


----------



## Goku1992A (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm not complaining because they still have the base $20 online and that's all I need.

I mean if they wanna charge extra and give more games out each month it will not be so bad


----------



## MartianMSK (Oct 16, 2021)

Once again Nintendo manages to surprise me, not in a positive way. Very happy with not actually supporting it anymore, and can't wait for an hacked version byeee


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Oct 16, 2021)

I miss when Nintendo were on top and didn't feel they needed to take a poor man's copy cat approach.

Fir a very, very long time now,  Nintendo have been embarrassingly behind the times. Now they've sold a lot if handheld again, they feel they can jump straight to charging the same as Sony and Microsoft? (Microsoft are the only company who currently offer a service which warrants charging).

Terrible service, which some cheap, very old tat, tacked on. The uptick in profits from this will pay fir that measly dlc and much more, they'll then be able to profit from further sales of the dlc to those who don't take this teir.

Overall, this teir is what they will be enforcing in a couple of years, when they remove the lower teir. Just when you think Nintendo can't get any worse........


----------



## peteruk (Oct 16, 2021)

Where can I buy 7 other family or friends so I can sign up for the family pack


----------



## Costello (Oct 16, 2021)

What the f*** ? I'm not paying for this.
This should have been included in the NSO and even then.


----------



## ut2k4master (Oct 16, 2021)

snobbysteven said:


> How about some dedicated servers first...... Then we can talk about $50 a year.


the other platforms ask for (at least) $60 and the vast majority of games dont use dedicated servers there either


----------



## Ampersound (Oct 16, 2021)

Guess it's time to quote Gabe Newell again:
“The easiest way to stop piracy is not by putting antipiracy technology to work. It’s by giving those people a service that’s better than what they’re receiving from the pirates.”

I don't see where Nintendo is offering a good service here.
How about selling VC games again, and actually tying the purchases to a Nintendo account?
Allowing you to log into your account from any modern Nintendo device and be able to play your games? 3DS included ofc.
And there should be an offline mode, always available for the games that were bought from the account of your last login.

Ffs i just wanna lie in bed and play some DK64.


----------



## grey72 (Oct 16, 2021)

People can get mad all they want but the animal crossing crowd will eat this BS right up.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 16, 2021)

Nintendo becoming like sony and xbox  now. we should of saw this ahead of time. also i would rather play the retro games with random's also want to play them off line. stupid nintendo...


----------



## Phenj (Oct 16, 2021)

nintendrones get fucked


----------



## godreborn (Oct 16, 2021)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> The N64 controller sold out in like an hour.
> 
> I'm so pissed. Now it's going to be scalped for $150+


I wanted those too.  I didn't even know about them until it was too late.  however, I wouldn't worry.  it says "temporarily out of stock."  one thing Nintendo has been good at lately is restocking supplies, especially amiibos.  I had notifications telling me when the metroid amiibos were back in stock, because they went on sale on like June 25th originally.  people were asking for $90 on ebay, but if you just waited until the day of dread's release, tons of stock for them.  I was getting notifications like every five minutes, so eventually I had to leave the channel.  I had already bought the amiibos anyway, just too lazy to turn it off on both the pc and the phone.  unfortunately, I tried looking for the n64 controllers yesterday, to receive notifications for them, but they're not listed, probably because it's Nintendo only.


----------



## sley (Oct 16, 2021)

Might try it out for one month but no way I'm paying this much for a year. 
Really hope that the casual crowd doesn't eat this up so we can get a price drop in the future.


----------



## TomSwitch (Oct 16, 2021)

Nintendo 64 welcome. Why is the other two here? Why are they bundled together?

How about Metroid Dread DLC join the club?


----------



## Jonna (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm okay with this!

At that price, even the Canadian increased price, is less each month than how much I pay for my bank account. It's the same amount I pay each month just to have ink in my printer. I pay for one lunch and I've already spent more on that than on this service.


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 16, 2021)

grey72 said:


> People can get mad all they want but the animal crossing crowd will eat this BS right up.


Not all of us! I might buy the Animal Crossing DLC. For me that's a one time 75 dollar payment (I'm covering 3 switches here), not 80 dollars a damn year. Hell, I haven't even got around to the Splatoon 2 DLC. You'd think that they would just add all DLC to their service. That might make the service nearly worth the price. What kills me is that we still don't have a dedicated web browser, Netflix, Amazon Prime Video, some music apps, Philo or YouTube TV. For fucks sake Nintendo, add some more damn value to my console! Even Wii U had better media options!


----------



## thekarter104 (Oct 16, 2021)

And I'm not okay with it. This is only because of the REQUIRED AC paid DLC... I understand the pricing might go up depending on license fees (Rare and Sega) Rare because of BK and hopefully other games. But I really see you have to pay the same price next year even if you already own the AC DLC that is bundled with it, so REQUIRED....

If Nintendo reads this, yes. The complaints are legit, not just from people that don't want to pay.
And ofcourse there are a handful of people who aren't interested in the REQUIRED AC DLC, but are in N64...


----------



## PhyChris (Oct 16, 2021)

I came here to crap on Nintendo for this, but everyone has already done enough haha


----------



## thekarter104 (Oct 16, 2021)

PhyChris said:


> I came here to crap on Nintendo for this, but everyone has already done enough haha


Haha yes, and they probably won't even do anything about it. They go like Apple's route.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Oct 16, 2021)

s1cc said:


> Might try it out for one month but no way I'm paying this much for a year.
> Really hope that the casual crowd doesn't eat this up so we can get a price drop in the future.



Nintendo: [Laughs in yearly option only]


----------



## cashboxz01 (Oct 16, 2021)

They should just sell the n64 at extra $10. Either way the OG 64 controller has terrible ergonomics. Tribute 64 is way better.


----------



## Lodad (Oct 16, 2021)

diggeloid said:


> Nintendo has discovered the magic of bundling!
> 
> 
> All my N64 controllers have a limp stick, so an improved one would be great but.... the N64 controller is still the worst-designed controller NIntendo ever made. Maybe for collectors or purists, but for actually playing N64 games I'd much prefer an xbox-style gamepad, or even just the joycons.


At least a gamecube style, the octagon bounding is used for some glitch setups in games for people who like to goof around or speedrun.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 16, 2021)

Supposedly, it's a licensing to Sega kind of situation, I need to look that up. As for why it's so much.


----------



## Milenko (Oct 16, 2021)

TomSwitch said:


> Nintendo 64 welcome. Why is the other two here? Why are they bundled together?
> 
> How about Metroid Dread DLC join the club?


How about no dlc? They're just doing it hoping if you don't have animal crossing already you might buy it because you'll have the dlc


----------



## Moon164 (Oct 17, 2021)

I'm just going to get a quote I saw on Facebook that sums up my feeling about it


> *Funfact:*
> 
> Here in Brazil the new Switch Online subscription is actually *2.5x more expensive* than the annual *PS Plus*. (And on Plus many people here share the subscription with a friend or someone in the family, so it would be 50 R$ for each one, which in the current conversion would give only *9.16$ for a year* )
> 
> ...


----------



## DarknessPlay3r (Oct 17, 2021)

Jonna said:


> I'm okay with this!
> 
> At that price, even the Canadian increased price, is less each month than how much I pay for my bank account. It's the same amount I pay each month just to have ink in my printer. I pay for one lunch and I've already spent more on that than on this service.


The fact your "ok" with paying for banking (and the fact you apparently do); says everything...

I haven't had to pay anything to keep "my money" in the bank for a long time now...

The Canadian increased price point just further de-values what your paying for, especially when you compare with other similar subscription based offerings.

This is easily double the price it should, but then again it's this mentality that is furthering the gap between the haves and have nots.

One more reason to sail the high seas I guess.


----------



## Goku1992A (Oct 17, 2021)

DarknessPlay3r said:


> The fact your "ok" with paying for banking (and the fact you apparently do); says everything...
> 
> I haven't had to pay anything to keep "my money" in the bank for a long time now...
> 
> ...



Here is the thing it's optional you can still pay the $20 a year (which I'm doing) I don't need the retro stuff I have plenty options of playing retro games. 

On the flipside if Nintendo let you play the games offline and etc.. and update the libary each month then it would be a good tradeoff with people who don't get into emulation etc.. etc..


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 17, 2021)

The audacity of this bitch lol

At least offer some competitive features, it's sad to know the majority will fall for it just for the loyalty of the brand itself, so Nintendo knows very well people will still take out their money.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 17, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> The audacity of this bitch lol
> 
> At least offer some competitive features, it's sad to know the majority will fall for it just for the loyalty of the brand itself, so Nintendo knows very well people will still take out their money.


I mean, do Nintendo even have half of Switch owners on board with the paid online subscription to begin with?  Last I checked they were well behind Sony and Microsoft for that adoption rate.

Edit: Google says about 29% of Switch owners are subscribed to NSO at the current price, but that may be somewhat outdated.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 17, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I mean, do Nintendo even have half of Switch owners on board with the paid online subscription to begin with?  Last I checked they were well behind Sony and Microsoft for that adoption rate.
> 
> Edit: Google says about 29% of Switch owners are subscribed to NSO at the current price, but that may be somewhat outdated.


In any case, everyone who is subscribed currently, or will keep their subscription, or consider buying one, will certainly fit in that observation.

As for myself, it's a good time to just not bother anymore, it would just make me go and cancel the subscription, lol
Being reasonably priced or actually justified I can understand, however, but there, it's clearly a game of "stretch the elastic band the most until you break it, and keep the last known amount that stays whole" lol


----------



## Xzi (Oct 17, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> In any case, everyone who is subscribed currently, or will keep their subscription, or consider buying one, will certainly fit in that observation.


It does seem designed to milk more money out of the few whales who just don't give a fuck, since they know expanding the subscriber base would take actual effort on their part.



VinsCool said:


> As for myself, it's a good time to just not bother anymore, it would just make me go and cancel the subscription, lol


I just renewed probably for the last time so I can play Mario Party Superstars online for a while.  Cost me $14 for a year after I used my gold coins.


----------



## Kazalber (Oct 17, 2021)

Seriousy, Nintendo? Who tf would pay that amount for N64 games?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2021)

Thank goodness for the ParaLLEl N64 emulator lol


----------



## lolman9999 (Oct 17, 2021)

Here is a few options to make this a good service nintendo -
Monthly free games, like how everyone else does
Post-broadband speeds
All dlc free (at least for nintendo games)
Access to the whole nintendo vc library. GB, GBC, GBA, NDS woefully underrepresented.
Good ol club nintendo stuff
or maybe just lower the damn price
One or two of these, and I might consider it. Honestly, I'm considering dropping my base online with these shenanigans.


----------



## TomSwitch (Oct 17, 2021)

Is ACNH DLC only available on this plan? (evil laugh from Nintendo, AC fans be paying til the day their island is no more)


----------



## Xzi (Oct 17, 2021)

TomSwitch said:


> Is ACNH DLC only available on this plan? (evil laugh from Nintendo, AC fans be paying til the day their island is no more)


No, you can buy it separately for $25, but the cost still seems to be very much built in to the "expansion pack" regardless.


----------



## TomSwitch (Oct 17, 2021)

Xzi said:


> No, you can buy it separately for $25, but the cost still seems to be very much built in to the "expansion pack" regardless.


I think only the Nintendo 64 games might be potentially worth something for Nintendo Fans. Their SNES emulator is well done. Is it worth the money is a separate question. I think for most NO?

There isn't that many good sega genesis games and there is already so many pack on Switch already.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 17, 2021)

TomSwitch said:


> I think only the Nintendo 64 games might be potentially worth something for Nintendo Fans. Their SNES emulator is well done. Is it worth the money is a separate question. I think for most NO?
> 
> There isn't that many good sega genesis games and there is already so many pack on Switch already.


As slowly as they've been rolling out NES/SNES games, and assuming they're gonna roll out N64/Genesis games at about the same rate, I expected an extra $5 a year.  An extra $10/year _at most_.  

For $30 more a year they'd have to add Gameboy, Gameboy Color, Gameboy Advance, DS, 3DS, and Gamecube games in addition to N64/Genesis, all just to get me on the fence.


----------



## TomSwitch (Oct 17, 2021)

Xzi said:


> As slowly as they've been rolling out NES/SNES games, and assuming they're gonna roll out N64/Genesis games at about the same rate, I expected an extra $5 a year.  An extra $10/year _at most_.
> 
> For $30 more a year they'd have to add Gameboy, Gameboy Color, Gameboy Advance, DS, 3DS, and Gamecube games in addition to N64/Genesis, all just to get me on the fence.


No, they need to be releasing some good old Switch games that are worth playing like what Sony and Microsoft are doing


----------



## Xzi (Oct 17, 2021)

TomSwitch said:


> No, they need to be releasing some good old Switch games that are worth playing like what Sony and Microsoft are doing


True, but Nintendo being Nintendo, I figure my scenario is more realistic than them actually bringing their online services up to par with their competition.


----------



## Gunstorm (Oct 17, 2021)

150% from base price... furukawa is  crazy
Insane expanse here in Brazil


----------



## darcangel (Oct 17, 2021)

I bought a retro emulator that looks like a Gameboy and have a 3:4 IPs screen(cheaper than this) and also the best emulator I ever had up to PSX and most N64, and Nintendo comes with this?


----------



## lordelan (Oct 17, 2021)

Ahahaha, they totally lost their minds now.  
My RetroArch feeded Switch and me are laughing loudly.


----------



## mightymuffy (Oct 17, 2021)

Not been through the entire thread so dunno if it's been mentioned already, but the jump is not half as bad here in the UK (and Europe), with regular NSO consting £35 here for a 12 month family, going up to £60 for this. Using the current exchange rate that puts the $80 price in the US about the same as UK/EUR ('standard' US NSO prices working out a fair bit lower). Couple that with the recent small price cuts of the standard Switch in the same regions, and MAYBE I can see what they are thinking...

As I watched the Direct later though, and the US version at that, I did still laugh out loud at the jump in (US) price, but £25 extra per year here in the UK, across 5 Switches, in my family of 7, plus the AC DLC which the missus would force me to buy anyway, well I'm sold actually...


----------



## face235 (Oct 17, 2021)

Let me think very long and hard about this.

Uh, let's see....

I got it!

HELL NO.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2021)

More like the NSO Expensive Pak


----------



## jefffisher (Oct 17, 2021)

i'm usually onboard with everything nintendo does and buy everything regardless but i expected maybe $15 more a year not over double the original price.
if the sega games are really the reason for the completely absurd pricing just drop them or sell it separately.
add donkey kong 64 and funtastic controllers and i'm in, otherwise you can keep it nintendo.
i hope nobody pays for this and nintendo realizes it needs a price drop.


----------



## ItzMultiCup (Oct 17, 2021)

Xzi said:


> As slowly as they've been rolling out NES/SNES games, and assuming they're gonna roll out N64/Genesis games at about the same rate, I expected an extra $5 a year.  An extra $10/year _at most_.
> 
> For $30 more a year they'd have to add Gameboy, Gameboy Color, Gameboy Advance, DS, 3DS, and Gamecube games in addition to N64/Genesis, all just to get me on the fence.


Somebody is entitled.... lmfao


----------



## Glyptofane (Oct 17, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Damn, I just thought it'd be an extra 5 or 10 dollars.  I get that Sega has to get their cut from this, but damn, that's a ridiculous jump in price.


$5-10 is exactly what I expected as well. Boy, were we naive. I've reluctantly supported a lot of greedy shit from Nintendo over the years despite the resulting shame and even occasionally wondered what it would take to truly turn me off. Well, this along with allowing their hardware to be used as a scummy cloud gaming device is a good start. The expansion costs more than the actual base online service for god's sake!


----------



## Jonna (Oct 17, 2021)

DarknessPlay3r said:


> The fact your "ok" with paying for banking (and the fact you apparently do); says everything...


It says every word ever?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 18, 2021)

I will say, that if they added: Game Boy/Color, Game Boy Advance, Master System, Game Gear, and Saturn games to the service while retaining the $50 point.  Maybe then I'd be comfortable with paying that price.  And even then, I don't think it'd be enough.  Like I don't expect GameCube or Dreamcast are ever going to be added to the service, so I'm not thinking they could be added, maybe Nintendo would have to reach out to another company or two to get me on board with $50, but at that point I'm sure the price would have to go up again.  Like TurboGrafx 16 and Neo Geo games in addition to all those other systems would be worth it, but we all know that would never happen, the price would for sure go up again at that point.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 18, 2021)

Glyptofane said:


> Along with allowing their hardware to be used as a scummy cloud gaming device is a good start.


I genuinely don't have any inherent issue with this aspect.  The Switch is underpowered, yet great games beyond it's capabilities are playable on the system, but only if they release cloud versions.  Now that's my inherent take mind you, there are still issues I see with some cloud games on the Switch.  It's not hard to understand why Kingdom Hearts 3 can't be natively ported to the Switch, but it is hard to understand why the 2 Kingdom Hearts collection titles have to be cloud based when all those games in those collections were made for systems less powerful than the PS4 and Xbone.

Heck, the fact that the Switch has these capabilities is great for our homebrew scene as we can remote play our PC games with our own Switch this way, what's not to love there?  And for a long time it gave me hope that Xbox Game Pass could come streaming to the Switch.  I mean this totally seems feasible, and I bet there were even meetings at some point to discuss this given how Microsoft has been approaching Xbox and Game Pass lately, but I'm betting that they couldn't work out a deal that left all parties satisfied.  Regardless, I'd have absolutely welcomed a cloud based Game Pass on the Switch if such a deal could have been worked out.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 18, 2021)

ItzMultiCup said:


> Somebody is entitled.... lmfao


Well yeah, you could say other online services have set a high bar, or you could just say Nintendo's service is seriously underwhelming.  Either way, releasing some old games on emulators requires almost zero effort on their part, so it's really the least they could do to include a lot more systems.  They don't make any money when people buy used games/systems anyway.


----------



## TomSwitch (Oct 18, 2021)

How about every Nintendo game ever published on the older platform all at once Netflix style. Maybe then it can justify that kind of price. In that case no Nintendo fan can refuse.

Or even better, add a premium tier with new Nintendo games Disney+ style.

Everybody is going for subscriptions nowadays. Nintendo still have a long way to go (maybe need a change in management team to make it happen).


----------



## TomSwitch (Oct 18, 2021)

mightymuffy said:


> Not been through the entire thread so dunno if it's been mentioned already, but the jump is not half as bad here in the UK (and Europe), with regular NSO consting £35 here for a 12 month family, going up to £60 for this. Using the current exchange rate that puts the $80 price in the US about the same as UK/EUR ('standard' US NSO prices working out a fair bit lower). Couple that with the recent small price cuts of the standard Switch in the same regions, and MAYBE I can see what they are thinking...
> 
> As I watched the Direct later though, and the US version at that, I did still laugh out loud at the jump in (US) price, but £25 extra per year here in the UK, across 5 Switches, in my family of 7, plus the AC DLC which the missus would force me to buy anyway, well I'm sold actually...


It's an online store. Where you reside don't really matter, just go with the best store you can find. Maybe they limit your payment method that is all.

If you trust your family you don't need to have one for each Switch. You only need to have enough for the number of people who will play simultaneously online.

Frankly speaking online features isn't that useful on the Switch. 

I think the most online gaming platform is the phone. Console is way behind and Nintendo is at last place.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 18, 2021)

I believe the expansion is going to be available for only $5 additional for individual and $20 additional for family. $25 and $55 annually. The DLC is being sold individually for $24.99. I don't think they are going to force the plan with the DLC on people who don't even have Animal Crossing. And for those that do, they certainly aren't going to include the cost of the DLC every year after the initial purchase of the bundle. 2nd year and on for bundle purchasers will be the $25/$55. Edit: I could be totally wrong here. It looks like they are charging to rent the AC dlc as a part of the price and you lose access to it if you stop paying. But still, wouldn't they offer a lower cost option for anyone who doesn't even have AC?


----------



## ItzMultiCup (Oct 18, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Well yeah, you could say other online services have set a high bar, or you could just say Nintendo's service is seriously underwhelming.  Either way, releasing some old games on emulators requires almost zero effort on their part, so it's really the least they could do to include a lot more systems.  They don't make any money when people buy used games/systems anyway.


Nintendo would be insane to make a gamecube service when every game is about a gigabyte each..........

I do agree with the handheld consoles though


----------



## smashbro596 (Oct 18, 2021)

the sega genesis collection on steam lets us use the roms in emulators.
and project64 exists.
and the animal crossing dlc can be bought seperately.
in short, no matter which way i look at it, theres nothing to gain from the price hike. no netcode fixes, no better performances, nothing.

as a nintendo fanboy, this "expansion" is not worth it. not even at gunpoint.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 18, 2021)

ItzMultiCup said:


> Nintendo would be insane to make a gamecube service when every game is about a gigabyte each..........
> 
> I do agree with the handheld consoles though


Meh, they could just release a few at a time and let you select which ones you want to download individually.  Obviously this is just hypothetical though, given that somebody at Nintendo thinks a limited selection of N64 and Genesis games alone add $30/year worth of value.  If they do eventually release GBC/GBA games they'll probably tack another $10-$20 a year on.


----------



## Jjones (Oct 18, 2021)

I'm just happy i have a hacked Switch and none of this is a problem for me. I have the whole library of N64 games and Genesis and, if I want to, can get the DLC on the internet entirely for free.


----------



## Jjones (Oct 18, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Meh, they could just release a few at a time and let you select which ones you want to download individually.  Obviously this is just hypothetical though, given that somebody at Nintendo thinks a limited selection of N64 and Genesis games alone add $30/year worth of value.  If they do eventually release GBC/GBA games they'll probably tack another $10-$20 a year on.


Cloud gaming...?


----------



## Valwinz (Oct 18, 2021)

thats the price i would pay for GameCube games


----------



## SIX10 (Oct 18, 2021)

It's funny that Nintendo thinks that their service competes with Gamepass or PS+ so that they can do a similar price too.
Sadly, it doesn't.
Whoever has been running Nintendo the last 5 years hasn't been doing the best job.
Finally makes sense why they want to butcher every ROM site and emulator in existence. They just want everyone to their extremely overpriced service.


----------



## DoctorBagPhD (Oct 18, 2021)

Nintendo proving yet again they have no fucking idea how to do online.


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 18, 2021)

ItzMultiCup said:


> Nintendo would be insane to make a gamecube service when every game is about a gigabyte each..........
> 
> I do agree with the handheld consoles though


Aren't games store bought that have nothing more than a download code?

Aren't there ginormous games, like MK, Skyrim available to purchase from the eShop? 

1.4gb worth of game isn't that bad.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 19, 2021)

Yikes Nintendo, you are quickly blowing your good will you have built up lately.


----------



## Guggimon (Oct 19, 2021)

Meanwhile in Europe... It costs 40 euro and the family one 70 euros 

EDIT: Take that America!!!!


----------



## TomSwitch (Oct 19, 2021)

Guggimon said:


> Meanwhile in Europe... It costs 40 euro and the family one 70 euros


Just sign up for a US account if US is cheaper or find the cheapest country. Nintendo don't track where you are located. The most they may do is reject your credit card.

Once an account with a subscription is on the Switch all profiles on that Switch gets to enjoy the service except the backup save to cloud feature if I am not wrong

Nintendo don't check where you are, what you get depends on the store you sign up the account and you can set where that is manually in the Switch. You are where you claim you are.


----------



## Guggimon (Oct 19, 2021)

TomSwitch said:


> Just sign up for a US account if US is cheaper or find the cheapest country. Nintendo don't track where you are located. The most they may do is reject your credit card.
> 
> Once an account with a subscription is on the Switch all profiles on that Switch gets to enjoy the service except the backup save to cloud feature if I am not wrong
> 
> Nintendo don't check where you are, what you get depends on the store you sign up the account and you can set where that is manually in the Switch. You are where you claim you are.


Ehhh Europe is cheaper, no thanks (i live in europe so...)


----------



## TomSwitch (Oct 19, 2021)

According to this website.
US is not the best price but better than europe
https://eshop-prices.com/games/5378-nintendo-switch-online-12-months

For most consumer goods US is normally the low price country.


----------



## MarkSummers (Oct 19, 2021)

They probably priced it based on what their market research showed for each region. The expansion pass will sell like crazy in every region. Digital goods in the U.S. will sell really well this Christmas anyway with the physical shipping container crisis.


----------



## fst312 (Oct 19, 2021)

Jjones said:


> Cloud gaming...?


Isn’t these Nintendo Switch online channels technically cloud gaming though since they could stop the service anytime they want. I think if sega is their excuse for this price, just drop sega because a price drop is really needed if they want this to work out in some way or another for them to get people to buy into this. All I may want is the n64 controller but I think that needs a price drop too.


----------



## WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARIO (Oct 20, 2021)

50$ For only this:
Some N64 games
Some Sega genesis games
ANCH DLC
if the DLC doesn't include the game, then it's pretty much useless for me.
I was planning to get the family pack then 80$.

How about i emulate n64 and sega genesis games?


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Oct 20, 2021)

emulators look so good rn


----------



## KeeperCP1 (Oct 21, 2021)

Guess i have to waste money on my next subscription with N64 and Mega Drive games (snes and nes are for normal subscriptions) and a Animal Crossing DLC that wastes even more my money because i don't have the game itself for the DLC


----------



## KeeperCP1 (Oct 21, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 279915​
> After the existence of a new tier for Nintendo Switch Online was revealed during the previous Nintendo Direct, new information regarding the service was announced today. Nintendo Switch Online's Expansion Pack, which includes Nintendo 64 and SEGA Genesis games, along with the newly-announced paid DLC for Animal Crossing New Horizons, will be included in the plan, which will cost players $49.99 for a year's worth of membership--almost on par with the cost of Xbox Game Pass or PlayStation Plus per year. That's also more than double the price compared to the original cost of NSO's base tier plan, which is currently $19.99. If you want a yearly family membership of the Expansion Pack, you can expect to pay $79.99. Nintendo Switch Online + Expansion Pack launches October 25th.
> 
> Source


Correction: October 26TH


----------



## PacBunny (Oct 21, 2021)

Would it be better or worst if it was Sora for Smash in this bundle?


----------



## ut2k4master (Oct 22, 2021)

KeeperCP1 said:


> Correction: October 26TH


25th in america, 26th in europe. timezones


----------



## Robika (Oct 22, 2021)

10€ /year all good  to me.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 22, 2021)

I made a deal in my mind whether I'd buy the expansion pack.  I sent in my Mario 3D world switch right joycon for repair, since it wouldn't charge. Nintendo couldn't find anything wrong with it, but they sent me the wrong joycon, the dark red odyssey joycon.  I called them yesterday and complained.  They've started an investigation to find my joycon.  It will take 10-14 business days.  However, I don't have much hope.  If I don't get it back or the right replacement, I won't be buying the expansion pack and I'll probably become a Sony fan.  This is after I've already bought 171 games on the Switch.  I won't buy another one then.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 22, 2021)

Nintendo must've heard me, because they just asked me to call them again.  thought it was going to be 14 days, but they said they'd send me the right color, so I gave them my shipping address and email.    I have to renew my subscription to nso on the 29th or 30th of this month.  if I get it by then and it's correct, I'll subscribe to the expansion pack.


----------



## teusjuh (Oct 25, 2021)

No leak for this?


----------



## Lavaimp (Oct 26, 2021)

I was curious about the nintendo switch's handling of the n64 games, but um.... 
i have a family plan already, would upgrading remove the family plan status because that'd be really shitty.


----------



## KeeperCP1 (Oct 26, 2021)

There is family plus pack.


----------



## Lavaimp (Oct 26, 2021)

KeeperCP1 said:


> There is family plus pack.


thanks, wasn't able to really check atm


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 26, 2021)

I just checked my switch and the family pack is $100 for those of us that live in Canada. Definitely not getting it. It's way to much for what they offer, hell I find ps+ to much and it offers more


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 26, 2021)

For anyone that still cares about the expansion, N64 controllers are available again. Limit 4 per N account.
https://store.nintendo.com/nintendo-64-controller.html


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Oct 26, 2021)

Robika said:


> 10€ /year all good  to me.


17 for me same same


----------



## SG854 (Oct 26, 2021)

Nintendo Online Expansion sucks

Graphical glitches, slowdows that wasn't present on original hardware, tinny audio sound. Crappy laggy stuttery online play.

For $30 bucks I would expect top tier quality emulation not this crappy version we got


----------



## peteruk (Oct 26, 2021)

Controller still out of stock in the UK store


----------



## godreborn (Oct 26, 2021)

don't know about the UK store, but it was in stock on the US store about five hours ago if you mean the n64 controller.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 26, 2021)

I never got a notification on telegram or via email, but I just had a feeling it would be in stock and it was.


----------



## TomSwitch (Oct 27, 2021)

So much interest for N64 emulator and so few games available. 
No rewind! Might as well wait for N64 mini.


----------



## JeepX87 (Oct 27, 2021)

TomSwitch said:


> So much interest for N64 emulator and so few games available.
> No rewind! Might as well wait for N64 mini.


I'm wonder about what kind of save format they use? srm? bin? eep?


----------



## TomSwitch (Oct 27, 2021)

JeepX87 said:


> I'm wonder about what kind of save format they use? srm? bin? eep?


I suppose that would depend on what the game use like what would be expected of any emulator. I expect the emulator to be changed to fit the original ROMs, don't expect the ROMs to be changed to fit the emulator.

More interesting would be whether CaVE Database Manager will support N64


----------



## Laojun (Oct 27, 2021)

That is kind of expensive


----------



## TomSwitch (Oct 27, 2021)

Laojun said:


> That is kind of expensive


The true fans will pay what Nintendo asked but for the rest N64 games is probably not worth that much.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 27, 2021)

Only Nintendo could released games in a half-baked state, and still have diehard fans be a bunch of kiss-asses and defend them till they die. 
How they botched this launch is beyond me.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 28, 2021)

well, I did it.  I bought the expansion pack (only have $45 left in my bank account).  I haven't received the joycon yet, but I'm going to give Nintendo the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## emilin_rose (Oct 30, 2021)

i was really hyped for this, but 50$? not happening. damnit. I stopped playing ACNH a while ago, so i'd just be playing for n64 games mostly.


----------

